# Happy Birthday, Paulfromitaly



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, Paulfromitaly!*
**​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Vanda

*Tanti auguri a Te, Paolo! 

Muita saúde e paz!
*

​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Auguri, Paul! Spero che ti stia divertendo durante il suo viaggio. 

Elisabetta


----------



## irene.acler

Tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a teeeeee, tanti auguri a Paul , tanti auguri a te!! (e la torta a meeeeee )


----------



## Topsie

I love parties, so I couldn't help gatecrashing!
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## TimLA

Yo Paulo! Happy Birthday!
29 and holding...just like me...


----------



## housecameron

Auguri auguri auguri, caro Paul  

... un _ragazzino_ in giro per il mondo  (come hai avuto l'OK?)


----------



## Angel.Aura

* Tanti auguri  * caro Paulie, solo ricorda che non mi raggiungerai mai e che mi starai sempre quei tre annetti indietro, per quanto cerchi di sforzarti...


----------



## underhouse

Auguri anche da parte mia, Paul!

Ma dove sei? In Scozia?


----------



## blue_jewel

Just want to say: 


*                        Happy Birthday Paulfromitaly!!!*

*                                 God bless You!!*

* *












from some gatecrasher across the globe


----------



## krolaina

Ma com'è possibile che sia sempre in ritardo? Tanti auguri al mio prof d'italiano (ehm...Irenilla...anche tu eh?). Quante cose imparo con te!.

Feliz cumpleaños!

Carol


----------



## irene.acler

Ajajaj, ahora veo tu post, Kro..
Pues me traicionas, eh.. ìesto no te lo perdono!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you guys!


----------



## Fernita

*Shame on me!!!!!!*
*Hope you had a very happy birthday, Paul!!!!! *

*Kisses and hugs,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## Mirlo

*Tanti auguri !*

*Muchas felicidades desde este lado del lago!!!*




*Saludos, *​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

underhouse said:


> Auguri anche da parte mia, Paul!
> 
> Ma dove sei? In Scozia?



Ero in California


----------



## housecameron

underhouse said:


> Ma dove sei? In Scozia?


 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Ero in California


 
Undehouse è rimasto alla fidanzata precedente , mentre qui le cose evolvono..


----------

